# E3 & E3 Dependent Visa Question



## geppis (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey there,

First time posting on the boards so please forgive me if i get something wrong.

I am an Australian currently working and residing in the USA while on a current/valid E3 Visa.

My fiancé has currently joined me here in the USA & arrived via the Visa Waiver Program.

We are planning to get married in NYC in June, where we will receive our marriage certificate the same day (getting married at the clerk's office).

We then plan to travel to Canada for a short honeymoon & will have also scheduled an appointment for her at the US embassy, where it's our intention to have her apply for her E3 Dependent visa.

She will have both the original marriage certificate (obtained in NYC) and a copy of my valid E3 Visa in hand for the interview and from the research i have done thus far, this is all i can see as the necessary items she needs for this interview/visa application.

She will have applied (in the next week or so) for that E3D Visa interview, giving us an appropriate window of time to make sure the scheduling of the Visa interview works within our timeframe of the trip to Canada, while also taking into account the fact that she is still legally allowed to be in North America under the Visa Waiver program (90 days since her entry).

I am just wondering if anyone can foresee any issue here with this plan? 

I am a little nervous that the marriage certificate she has in hand will be relatively recent & if that might cause any grief for her during her visa interview? From all the research i have done, there seems to be no stipulation on how long we have had to be married for before she applies etc. I just want to make sure the process for her is as painless as possible. Would hate for it to have a negative impact on our honeymoon etc..

Any information that you could shed on this would be very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shakan11 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi, just wondering how this worked out for you? I recently got married and am applying for my husband's E3D. Did your wife have any issues at the interview?


----------



## Faye2020 (Nov 24, 2020)

geppis said:


> Hey there,
> 
> First time posting on the boards so please forgive me if i get something wrong.
> 
> ...


It is there clause for E3 dependant visa about how long you should be married before being able to get a E3d?


----------

